# dhcpcd

## Massaker

Yeah... I tried a little bit of goggling didn't come up with much. I've lived with this is 'issue' for a few years now but today I did a fresh install of gentoo and I'm still in the getting stuff done mood. (around 2 hours from livecd to boot! new record for me)

Anyways dhcpcd takes so f**king long on start up. like seriously its 50% of the start up time man its crazy.

- I know you can't really speed up getting your IP but there must be something else

- I'm thinking along the lines of removing it from the start up and trying to put it in to start up when xfce starts

Well anything thoughts would be great

Thanks, Massaker

----------

## Massaker

Well just an update to whom may ever find this one day with the same issue.

I'm running xfce

```

rc-update delete net.eth0

```

Settings > Session and Startup > Application Autostart tab > Add

```

Name: internet

Command: dhcpcd

```

I timed it with my phone after I clicked the grub boot option to when I could open firefox

8 - 9 Seconds, Thank your very much

----------

## charles17

 *Massaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> rc-update delete net.eth0
> ...

 

You could even go further  :Smile:  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_management_using_DHCPCD#Migration_from_Gentoo_net..2A_scripts

----------

## UberLord

 *Massaker wrote:*   

> Anyways dhcpcd takes so f**king long on start up. like seriously its 50% of the start up time man its crazy.

 

dhcpcd does wait a little bit for sure

0-1 seconds random delay before starting each protocol

Enforcing IPv4 address availability by ARP (3 seconds, this can be disabled)

Enforced IPv6 address availability by ICMP (2 seconds, this cannot be disabled)

But 50% of the startup time? hahaha.

No, that must belong to udev settle : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=523600

----------

